# Venison Pastrami



## broz (Dec 2, 2015)

My first time posting ,so bare with me. I made some venison pastrami using Cowgirl's recipes. I used 1 ven neck roast two roast from the hind quarter













venison pastrami 037.JPG



__ broz
__ Dec 2, 2015


















venison pastrami 035.JPG



__ broz
__ Dec 2, 2015


















venison pastrami 009.JPG



__ broz
__ Dec 2, 2015


















venison pastrami 007.JPG



__ broz
__ Dec 2, 2015


















venison pastrami 038.JPG



__ broz
__ Dec 2, 2015


















venison pastrami 001.JPG



__ broz
__ Dec 2, 2015


















venison pastrami 010.JPG



__ broz
__ Dec 2, 2015


















venison pastrami 012.JPG



__ broz
__ Dec 2, 2015


















venison pastrami 029.JPG



__ broz
__ Dec 2, 2015


















venison pastrami 032.JPG



__ broz
__ Dec 2, 2015


















venison pastrami 033.JPG



__ broz
__ Dec 2, 2015






I would like to thank Cowgirl , It is so good


----------



## mowin (Dec 2, 2015)

What temp did you take it to?  Looks yummy.Thumbs Up


----------



## broz (Dec 3, 2015)

I smoked it foe 4 hr. at 220 then

I placed the pastrami into a foil pouch and added some beef broth. I let this sit and steam for about 4 hr. or temp hit 170. It makes the pastrami tender and moist.


----------



## mowin (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks for the info.. I made my first batch last weekend.  For some reason,  I treated it like a brisket. Took IT to 165, then steamed to 201* it was very good when hot, but dried out when it cooled. My buddies ate all 7lbs, so it wasn't to bad, lol
I've got my 2nd batch curing now. I definitely won't make the same mistake twice.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 5, 2015)

B, Looks excellent !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2015)

Tasty looking pastrami! Nice smoke!


----------



## bekellog81 (Jan 8, 2016)

Nice looking pastrami!!!  I made some a few years back, nothing like deer pastrami.  Congrats!!


----------



## buck bob (Jan 10, 2016)

Looks good....I'll be making my first batch of venison pastrami in a couple weeks!


----------

